# Cricket: 2004 - 2011



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry about the sudden loss of your beautiful girl.

Run free Cricket at Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. I lost my JOY to Cardiac Hemangio this past June. She had never been sick a day in her life. Cricket is one of my most favorite dog names. Please take care during this hard time.


----------



## Cricket2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. This forum has been a tremendous source of information and personal stories. I am so glad that I found it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Cricket. She was much too young for this. It is heartbreaking, especially when it is so sudden. She was a beautiful girl.

Hemangiosarcoma is the silent killer of so many Goldens and you will find many people here who have been through this. I hope you can comfort and strength here on our forum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Cricket, especially to that horrific disease. RIP sweet Cricket, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Cricket.

Run softly at the Bridge Cricket.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! I lost my Bauer in November at the age of 5, It's just so heartbreaking!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cricket*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cricket.

I'm sure she is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.

We lost our Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma last March and we think our Smooch, Golden Ret., also had that and lost her in Dec. 2010.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dear Cricket. She will be sorely missed. Unfortunately, this disease takes our furbabies much earlier than they should go. I lost a golden at 5 from lymphoma. RIP dear Cricket and run free.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss ... Cricket was a beautiful girl, when you feel up to it share more pictures and stories of her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cricket was a beautiful girl and I am sure so very much loved and treasured.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( 
SO sorry for your loss, just heart breaking.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

6 1/2 is incredibly young to lose your golden to hemangiosarcoma. Terribly sorry for your loss. What you described is classic for this disease however...Playing as usual one day. In critical condition the next. When there is heart involvement with this disease the end usually comes quickly and little one can do. It leaves you feeling so helpless. Again, my condolences.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. There are no words for the heartbreak this awful disease leaves in its wake. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. Cricket... godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is so hard to even grasp it when it happens so suddenly. I am so very sorry for her loss, she is beautiful and much too young to leave.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cricket.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. Cancer takes too many of our sweet goldens. Take care.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family. What a terrible loss for all of you. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Cricket was a beautiful girl. Years ago we lost a 7 year old exactly the same way you described the loss of Cricket. It was heart breaking. Rest in peace sweet Cricket.


----------



## Cricket2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 
I have spent the last few days trying to educate myself a little more about hemangiosarcoma and wonder if there were any signs that I missed that could have saved her. Part of the reason that this is such as shock is because there were no *obvious* signs. She had had a check-up in the fall and everything was fine. She was active and energetic up until the rupture. I still can't believe it. We have a male golden, Jasper, at home who is 13 and seemingly healthy. I am worried that he may decline without Cricket there to keep him young. We lost another Golden, Willow, to cancer when she was 8 in 1992. In Willow's case we do not know if it was hemangio or not. I do not think so as her illness was a little more gradual - about a month rather than a few hours. This site has been extremely helpful in allowing me to learn more about this terrible disease.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cricket. It's so terrible that you lost her at such a young age and so suddenly. RIP sweet Cricket.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sweet Cricket.

We lost our Bobby to hemangiosarcoma two years ago and it was also fast.
I was in shock for weeks trying to figure out what went wrong, what did I do wrong, why didn't I see that something was different about him but it is just how that dreaded disease hits.

Take care of yourself,

June


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. This disease is so terrible =(. RIP Cricket


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cricket, my heart goes out to you. I hope with time your pain and loss will ease and you wil be able to look back on all the wonderful moments and memories you shared with your girl.

Godpseed sweet Cricket.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. We lost our 5.5 year old two months ago tomorrow the same way.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Cricket2004 said:


> We just lost our wonderful Golden, Cricket, to hemangiosarcoma last Saturday. There was no indication that she was ill prior to this. On Saturday afternoon Cricket was happily playing ball. Early in the evening she became lethargic and refused food (highly unusual for Cricket). We noticed that her gums were pale and rushed her to an emergency vet clinic. She collapsed at the vet clinic. Tests revealed a very enlarged heart with a lot of fluid around her heart and in her abdominal area. It was the vet's opinion that Cricket had a large tumor around her heart that had ruptured. Even though the vet drew off some of the fluid from her heart her condition worsened rapidly. We lost Cricket that night. We are heartbroken. I can't believe she is gone. She was so much a part of our lives. We miss her terribly.
> Cricket, (RGB Made Joy Look), 22 Aug 2004 - 19 Mar 2011


I am so sorry. We lost our Duncan to this a little less than two months ago. It is heartbreaking. Cricket was loved and you gave her a great home and life.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

It is an insidious disease and early detection is virtually impossible although i know there is early research being carried out in this area. Any early discovery is virtually accidental and even when this occurs there is little you can do. I believe the estimate stats are almost 1 in 5 goldens are afflicted with this. I know it is natural to question what you could have done differently for Cricket, was it the food i was feeding, was it that i let her chew on sticks in the yard when she was a puppy...etc... Also what warning signs might there have been, but I want to assure you that any action would not have changed the end result. I know that took me a while to resolve when I lost Tucker which I finally did with lots of research.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - We lost Montana the same fast way and also way to young!!! RIP Cricket - Run Free Baby


----------



## Cricket2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

These are exactly the questions I have been asking! Could we have changed her diet? Did we notice any differences in behaviour? Maybe if we hadn't played ball that day? And so on. It is definitely hard. I work from home so am constantly reminded of her absence. Hearing from others who have had similar experiences, although very sad to know there are others out there, is at the same time comforting because I know that there are others who understand what we are going though.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, please don't beat yourself up over the " should we or shouldn't we's", from all that I have learned about this terrible disease it is sneaky and hits fast and furious. In time may your hearts heal and the good memories of 7 years with Cricket replace the sadness you are now feeling.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cricket. Have been there. Godspeed Cricket.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We found JOY's tumor very early, by accident and were able to get her to UC Davis. Still , there was nothing that could been done. Please don't beat yourself up over this, you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry..its a horrible disease.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

so very very sorry for your loss. Cricket was a lovely girl. She is waiting for you, and you will be happy together again one day.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of a beautiful girl. Cricket will now be running free again at the bridge meeting so many new friends. I hope that your happier memories of the love you shared will help you through this very difficult time

Run free and sleep softly Cricket


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Cricket. Please do not second guess any of your actions prior to this happening. Hemangiosarcoma is a very aggressive and in many cases silent disease that may only appear when it's too late to do anything. 

Our girl is battling Hemangio right now. She had been to the emergency vet 2 1/2 weeks prior to her spleen tumour rupturing because she was lethargic and had a firm belly and even with a full battery of tests being run we left with the vet not diagnosing anything. 

My deepest sympathies to you and your family...

Christine


----------

